# Help with Craftsman 925450 industrial(?) dovetail machine/fixture/jig/thingie



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I recently inherited the above mentioned device & would love to give it a try, but I need a bit of help first. I'm hoping someone who uses this can give me that help. It appears complete and I've downloaded the manual, but a couple of things aren't clear. It seems to have the correct router base bushings that are referenced it the instructions, but unlike my little cheapie Craftsman 8" where the bushings fit in the template grooves perfectly, these seem either too tight or too loose. My question is: if it's too loose, (bushing smaller that the template slot) do you simply kind of roll it through the slot, making sure you stay tight against the template's edges. If the bushing is not snug, it would seem to me that by moving it back & forth or following the template edge, that the slot to cut will be wider than the router bit because of that movement. Is this right???

Can anyone even figure out what I'm trying to say? Maybe the best thing here is if anyone uses this jig regularly, you could send me a PM & we won't have to take up space here. I'd try to load some pics, but I'm just not good at that. -SST


----------



## reible (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Tom,

Any progress on this?

I have one that has a 171-25450 number which might or might not be the same thing. I have not used it in years (I think I may have gotten it in the mid 90's and used it for just a couple of years) the only thing I remember that was strange was it used a bushing the was .40" and that you had to get a dovetail bit from sears…. and that the instructions were really bad. I think I finally had to rewrite them.

I also got the box joint addition and the directions on that were bad as well… for me anyhow.

If you are really stuck I can dig mine out and see if that brings back any memories… and look for my manuals to see if I wrote any notes to myself. It sounds like you have the right idea anyway you have to follow the template.


----------



## plumberpunk (Oct 3, 2009)

My father just picked tihs dove tail jig up at a yard sell and it didn't come with the instructions. you said that you downloaded them i am having a hell of a time finding them. can you help


----------

